# tout à fait d'accord



## eroz

¿Qué quiere decir "tout à fait d'accord" en este contexto?

"Le directeur: Prenez le périphérique!
Joseph: Oui, mais je ne peux pas tourner à droite.
Hé ho! T'es pas un peu fou!
Le directeur: Qu'est-ce que vous voulez, il y a trop des voitures!
Joseph: Tout à fait d'accord!"

¿No es algo así como, "a sus órdenes" o "todo como se pide"?


----------



## Outsider

Me parece que sí, pero espere por más respuestas.


----------



## yserien

Tambien podría ser totalmente de acuerdo.
Vale, de acuerdo.
Muiy bien señor.
Vamos para allá      etc......


----------



## Violet Green

moi je comprends plutôt

"eso".
ou
"lo que digo yo".

(ils tombent enfin d'accord sur un point.)


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Tout à fait d'accord: *totalmente de acuerdo*. En este caso con lo que el director acaba de decir, es decir, con el hecho de que hay demasiados coches.
saludos


----------



## eroz

Gracias


----------



## uman

Comment dit-on  (como se dice...) "tout à fait" en espagnol?


----------



## lpfr

Depende  del contexto. En algunos casos corresponde a "completamente".


----------



## Domtom

_

*tout à fait* (_complément: fini, prêt_) del todo; (_exactement: vrai, juste, identique_) perfectamente; *"tout à fait!" *(_oui_) "¡desde luego!"

FUENTE:

Collins Compact Plus Français-Espagnol Espagnol-Français Diccionario bilingüe y guía rápida del idioma actual, 2ª edición, 2004.

Estoy de acuerdo con la definición del diccionario.


----------



## Marlluna

También puede ser: Exactamente! ¿nos pones la frase?


----------



## uman

**** Comentarios a mensaje suprimido. Martine (Mod...)

Vous dites que le terme "tout à fait" corréspond parfois à "competamente". Quels sont les autres façons dont l'on peut traduire "tout à fait"?

EDIT: Je vois que d'autres personnes m'ont répondu alors que moi je répondais à lpfr. Merci à tous.

Je voudrais savoir dire, par example, "Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi." Ou, dans une situation légèrement différente:

Personne Une: Es-tu d'accord avec moi? Partages-tu mon point de vue?
Personne Deux: Tout à fait.

Ce ne sont que deux examples parmis d'autres... les deux qui me sont venus à l'esprit.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Une fois les malentendus concernant les nationalités tout à fait surmontés, je passe à répondre à ta question, *uman*.

Personne Une: Es-tu d'accord avec moi? Partages-tu mon point de vue?
Personne Deux: Tout à fait.---> *totalmente*,* completamente*,* sin duda alguna*,


----------



## uman

Merci! 

The message I have entered is too short...


----------



## ena 63

Hola;
Añado,
 -"¿estás de acuerdo conmigo?"
 -"sin lugar a dudas", "por supuesto", "en todo".


----------



## Boke79

Buenos Dias, podrian decirme que quiere decir esta expresion y en que contexto se utiliza??


----------



## poupounette

Lo primero que me viene a la mente es "completamente"

Ej: Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi: estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo.

Pero varía según el contexto: ce n'est pas tout à fait la même chose: no es exactamente lo mismo

Así que según el contexto tendrá un matiz u otro


----------



## Boke79

Merci bien, poupounette!!


----------



## lpfr

Mira aquí: http://www.wordreference.com/fres/tout%20%E0%20fait


----------



## Keiria

¡Hola a todos!
   Estoy intentado entender el uso de la expresión "tout à fait". Sé que normalmente significa "totalmente" o incluso "claro". Pero sé que hay otros casos en los que no se puede traducir así. 

   Por ejemplo, el otro día en una emisión de televisión, el presentador dijo, used está casado y tiene 2 hijos, a lo que el concursante respondió: tout à fait. 
   En este caso tengo claro que quiere decir algo como "exacto" (totalmente casado o claro que estoy casado, no tiene mucho sentido).

   Lo que quería saber es si hay otros casos en los que se utiliza en los que tenga un significado distinto. Y también, si es habitual responder "tout à fait" cuando en español diríamos "exacto".


----------



## Paquita

http://www.cnrtl.fr/lexicographie/fait D) 

"Tout à fait" es énfasis de "oui" . Existe un juego : el "ni oui ni non" en el cual tienes que contestar las preguntas sin usar ninguna de estas dos palabras, y 'tout à fait' es un recurso ...

El sentido real es "por completo" ; negativamente "pas tout à fait" = casi (je n'ai pas tout à fait fini)


----------



## Keiria

Merci beaucoup Paquita!
Tout à fait clair.


----------



## diegoloz

estoy traduciendo un texto de psicoanálisis y me encuentro trabado con esta frase - qui depuis le temps a eu le temps tout à fait d´oublier son expérience- Entiendo que sería: después tendrá el tiempo, de hecho, de para olvidar su experiencia. 
Gracias


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¡Bienvenido, *Diego*, a este paranoico mundo del idioma!

*Depuis le temps* significa *desde aquel entonces*.
*A eu le temps* es *ha tenido tiempo*.
*Tout à fait* se aplica, en este caso, a lo que le precede, es decir a tiempo y significa *suficiente*.  

Todo esto nos daría:

*Que, desde aquel entonces, ha tenido tiempo suficiente para olvidar su experiencia. * 

Como los caminos de la mente son inescrutables, te recomiendo que esperes otras opiniones.


----------



## diegoloz

Gracias por tu amabilidad!


----------

